# Nova 100mm vs nova powergrip jaws



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a jet 1642 lathe and a supernova2 and supernova chuck. I have 3 cherry logs (8 footers) 2 13 inch and 1 18 inch that i plan to turn should i buy 100mm or the power grip jaws.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Just to make sure we are on the same page... you have two logs 13" diameter and one log 18" diameter?

I would go with the Powergrip jaws. Both are almost the same in normal recess expansion and tenon contraction. The Powergrips are also serrated below the interior dovetail and very deep, allowing you a long spigot in contraction for holding hollow form type turnings. They are a little bit more in $$ but if you ever go over six inches deep/long you will be glad that you have them.

Here is a chart with sizes. You can see that spigot (end grain mounting) suggested is 6" diameter by 5" long/deep for the 100mm and 8" diameter by 12" long/deep for the Powergrips.
http://www.teknatool.com/Downloads/jawtable.pdf


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah I was leaning toward the powergrip. They are only 7 dollars more.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I thing I am going to send my nova back to woodcraft, and upgrade to a oneway stronghold,for about $50 more.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it really depends on the type of work you are doing. I own the supernova 2 the 100mm bowl jaws and the powergrip jaws. I use the 100 mm jaws on almost all of my bowls over 12 1/2 inches and it works pretty darn well for almost all of these. The difference comes in the height of the piece. I rarely do bowls that are both over 12 1/2 inches and taller than 4 inches as it just seems like a waste of wood to me without a coring system. And in those parameters the 100 mm jaws work ok. I do wish I had some 130 mm jaws as I think it would handle the load better on the stuff 14 1/2+ but my main argument against the power jaws on anything other than vessels is that it wastes wood. Yes it is FAR more secure and yes you are gonna get a way better hold but the inches you take off the bottom count for something and Id rather not waste it on anything other than a vessel. On vessels I only trust the powergrip chuck jaws up to about 11 1/2 inches away from the top of the jaws. I've used it on bigger and have always regretted it. On these a faceplate is best. Though Ive never investigated vicmarc Ive seen glenn lucas turn some gargantuan stuff with jaws that have got to be 150mm plus. Not sure if vicmarc makes them for him or what but if you are going big and tall on bowls it'd be worth a gander. Don't have a lot of experience with oneway chucks and can't speak to the stronghold but it looks like a beast. If you stick with the nova line and intend on doing bowls 13 inches plus the 100 and 130 mm jaws would be the way to go IMOP. Powergrip is good for tall but silly for anything under 4-5 inches in height... Whichever way ya go let us know:yes: good luck brotha, happy turnin, 
Bond


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

bond3737 said:


> my main argument against the power jaws on anything other than vessels is that it wastes wood. Yes it is FAR more secure and yes you are gonna get a way better hold but the inches you take off the bottom count for something and Id rather not waste it on anything other than a vessel.


I'm not sure why you waste any wood. There are three mounting methods with the powergrips, Recess (or Expanding dovetail), Spigot, and Contracting dovetail. With a contracting dovetail the instructions state a maximum 1/2" long tenon; you can go with a 1/4" long if you want to. To not waste wood just mount as you do with the 100mm jaws. The powergrips gives the _Option _of using a long spigot/tenon for extended or hollow forms.

Much like the 25mm vs the Pin jaws to me. The Pin does the same as the 25mm but gives the option of using as a pin chuck also.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

you are correct on both counts but I would never do that on bowl work that is large and deep. True you can use a small tennon but I find that in the power jaws extra distance away from the head stock makes quite a difference. The 100 mm bowl jaws do a much better job at keepin the shakeys down and allows me to ramp up the speed earlier.


----------

